# Please give me some pointers on weight jacking/ tweak



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've got my SC18V2M built.

Where should I start with my tweak. I've got both screws tightened down just enough to touch the chassis.

This will be an oval car.

Basically I want to tighten the driver side tweak screw 1/4 turn at a time until I find a sweet spot in how the car drifts through the corner correct? Shouldn't I just completey remove the passenger side tweak screw then? Therefore putting the weight of the rear pod on the driver side tweak screw and more toward the left front of the car?

Also, I find that my chassis sags. The rear of the main chassis and pod kinda sag as the pivot ball point. How can I flatten this out? I would compress the dampener disk springs right? But then I will effectively stiffen the rear suspension and make the car looser?

I also find that the car wants to spin out on the straightaway. I think I need to tighten the diff but then it wants to spin out coming out of the corner. Maybe I need to turn down my throttle endpoint. I'm trying to run 5 cells with a Mamba 4200kv.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Set tweek neutral to start.

Set diff so it slips sightly if You have it too tight it will spin the rear tires.

Move bottom damper collor up to remove some sag then adjust top for dampening action it is best to use 100 weight shock oil on dampener discs for lube.

4200 on 5 cell??? that also may be why You have some sag since the T plate is designed for 4 cell weight. We do sell a soild T plate also but we only used that on tracks that had pretty high bite. That could be way fast how is it geared?

What tire sauce are You using?


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

After taking out the batteries it still sags. I wonder if I should take apart the pivot ball and re-assemble to make sure it's not binding up.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

You can also put an extra washer or two under the front of the t-plate to raise it and eliminate sag.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

martian 710 said:


> You can also put an extra washer or two under the front of the t-plate to raise it and eliminate sag.


I'll try that as well.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

Doesn't tweaking down on the right side add more weight to the right front? I thought you want to add weight to the left front?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bimmerboy318 said:


> Doesn't tweaking down on the right side add more weight to the right front? I thought you want to add weight to the left front?


It depends on what You want the car to do thats why I suggest neutral to start. More weight on right front will take away steering more on left will give You more to the left. You don't need much of a difference to notice it.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud is right.

On our track 1 hour on the crew is a TON.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ScottH said:


> Bud is right.
> 
> On our track 1 hour on the crew is a TON.


1 hour on the pit crew???


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, you should see the crew, LOL

Should be screw...


----------

